# July 2018 Citizen Wrist Check WRUW



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Bn0149









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

This BA now


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

BN0151-17L









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> BN0151-17L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats a nice piece

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ricPe said:


> Hey thats a nice piece
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Thanks. It is. I like it a lot. BTW, I have 6 various straps just for this watch 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

For your pleasure only...and mine, off course  BN0151-17L on bracelet and various straps (NATO, Maratac, original rubber strap)
Update: well, bit more than six...

































Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> For your pleasure only...and mine, off course  BN0151-17L on bracelet and various straps (NATO, Maratac, original rubber strap)
> Update: well, bit more than six...
> 
> 
> ...


Try tan leather on it?

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E) is what I'll be wearing on Tuesday.







-Shawn


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ricPe said:


> Try tan leather on it?
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Search in progress for black and brown or tan leather strap for my other watch. Then will give it a try.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Search in progress for black and brown or tan leather strap for my other watch. Then will give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Blue and orange NATO are great combination with dial and orange minute hand, summer colors


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't worn this for a long time, BJ9030-51E. Got this as a 1st anniversary gift years ago. 38mm, 200m WR, independent hour hand. Nice for travel.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Will be wearing this one for the 4th of July here in the U.S. My only titanium and also my only perpetual calendar...love it.














-Shawn


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Citizen did _such a great job with this watch.

_


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Very inexpensive Exceed from Yahoo Japan really starting to grow on me.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My favorite Citizen


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Citizens CTO Drive


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Having previously always worn it on a black NATO, I'm now trying out the Citizen NY0040 on a Tropic Strap:


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

CB0016-57A


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Signature Grand Complication, still amazed at how invisible the crystal seems.


----------



## Adventures in Time (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!

We noticed that several of you have the BN015- series of watches with a variety of bands. In case you are interested, we just wanted to let you know that there is a metal band with a specific expansion clasp for wet-suits made by Citizen for this series of divers. It is offered on our site for the cheapest price on the web and can be found by following this link: https://mycitizenwatchband.com/prod...s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins. The Blue and black rubber straps are there as well in case you want a spare!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice panda.saw a review of it on youtube by chance,awesome watch.


sal4 said:


> Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Vintage 150m Citizen auto diver


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Citizen Signature Moonphase. Today is the second time I decided to put it on my wrist, it's just too dressy. But an amazing watch and very accurate too. It has only gained 1 second in last 3 weeks. The factory accuracy is supposed to be - +15s/month, so I guess I got a good one  And the crystal is invisible most of the time, absolutely awesome.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

James A said:


> Vintage 150m Citizen auto diver


This is one of the most beautiful photos of a watch I've seen in my entire life. Well done!


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

My first Attesa


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one today.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Citizen Sunday


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

PMD56-2951 for the weekend


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

therion said:


> Citizen Signature Moonphase. Today is the second time I decided to put it on my wrist, it's just too dressy. But an amazing watch and very accurate too. It has only gained 1 second in last 3 weeks. The factory accuracy is supposed to be - +15s/month, so I guess I got a good one  And the crystal is invisible most of the time, absolutely awesome.


Wow, that is a busy. busy unit. Love it.


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Had a red 22 mm leather strap on a Chinese Sewor watch that proved someone less effective at time keeping than you'd hope for in a time piece. Have popped it on to my CA4210-59E which I'd already swapped the mesh strap out for a black leather strap with white stitching which works nicely, but is a little...let's go with formal...


----------



## WatchGuru007 (Jul 8, 2018)

Citizen Diver


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

The last of my ISO divers. This thing is big and heavy but it just screams summer









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Paulie1 (May 3, 2018)

P


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5760 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

RFCII said:


> IMG_5760 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


You have to clean your pool 

Great picture :-!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Eco-Zilla for a late afternoon switch. Needed to give it some sun.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Calibre 2100 in stainless today


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the hefty, rugged feel of my AutoZilla.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*BV1085-06E* today (old pic).


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Vintage day. Rocking 80s style!







Goes under the cuff with ease!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Maroon/blue combo today









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wingman C080 Ana-digi World Timer









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed E510 today


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 13292641
> 
> View attachment 13292649


Beautiful fresh and stylish diver. I love how it diver styled yet modern and as far from copy paste as it can be.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> Vintage day. Rocking 80s style!
> View attachment 13290541
> 
> Goes under the cuff with ease!
> View attachment 13290543


That's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful fresh and stylish diver. I love how it diver styled yet modern and as far from copy paste as it can be.


Thanks &#8230; I love this piece! Very comfortable wearer, the beautiful Citizen blue/green lume, and honeycomb face. I've got the same piece in black w/blue honeycomb face. HAGWE!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Grab and go Citizen chrono for my Thursday.














Shawn


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

This site is tripping...can't edit my double post and don't know why it even double posted..sorry!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

This jolly combo for today 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Simple and light, Attesa titanium Eco-Drive.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Just put my Skyhawk on a new strap.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...have a nice day!


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Friday, Campanola day for me


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Gen 2 today


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Quality Signature Collection, great bang for the buck. TGIF. HAGWE!









Be well,

AZ


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Put this one on today for some sun.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Just arrived and new to me.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Another Exceed, the only titanium Exceed in my collection.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't beat a clean nighthawk on steel!


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

The only watch I have that isn't in a round case, simple date only Eco-Drive.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Just about to strap this baby on


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

One of a couple non Eco-Drive Exceed, this one in gold.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Zilla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

This came with a nasty bracelet but I think it wears better with a Barton canvas. Not sure of the model.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

2 tone Eco-Drive today


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't had this long and it needs some work but im going to show it daylight today


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Evening switch, going to work with me tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

A day out for the Signature Grand Complication


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

BL1030-53A with a Seiko oyster.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

New diver. This is the blue one but I like how subdued its colors look in this lighting.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

This little guy always puts a smile in my face when I strap it on.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Fossil Rutherford Automatic today, not a Citizen but Miyota family related on left wrist.
Right wrist Citizen BA


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Happy Monday!









Be well,

AZ


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed E510 today


----------



## Robr613 (Jul 22, 2018)

Eco-Drive Avion


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue Angels day for me


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed G530 today


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Today this U706. Excellent timekeeping.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

^


espiga said:


> Today this U706. Excellent timekeeping.


Off topic:
Why do I start missing my good, old GSX-R1100 when I see this Citizens dial?


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

My latest Exceed and probably the oldest, hard to shoot the dial without it looking stained. Just has an iridescent glow that is hard to capture.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

July 29 it's this racy and light titanium Citizen chrono(BL5350-59L) to watch the Hungarian Gran Prix(Go Hamilton!) and the Indy Race at Mid Ohio(pulling for the Kiwi Scott Dixon who just keeps getting better).














-Shawn


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Titanium Attesa Eco-Drive in subtle two tone


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

End the month with blue Eco-Drive in titanium


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Navihawk today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

On 22mm SE II bracelet








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------

